# 31237 - Post Operative Debridement



## bonzaibex (Jun 14, 2013)

I need the expert advice of an expert ENT coder.  Are there any rules for billing or not billing a 31237-58 during the global post op period of a septoplasty procedure?  I know I'm OK billing the 31237 when the debridement is releated to the FESS codes, since the FESS codes don't have any global days assigned, but the 30520 has a 90-day global.  Is the debridement considered to be routine post operative care and shouldn't be billed, or is it a billable procedure (with the correct modifier)?

Becky, CPC


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's my expert advice.

if the debridement is related to the septoplasty you should include the related care in the surgery package. For instance, do not bill 31237 for postoperative septo even  though it may require debridement at times. The ENT has already been paid for the post-op visits related to the septo procedure because 30520 surgical fees include debridements.


----------



## mallorys (Jun 18, 2013)

*ENT CPT code*

I work for an ENT and have a question about a procedure my Dr. did...He performed a left extra excision of a parotid lipomatous mass w/facial nerve monitoring. Is there anyone who can help me look up a CPT code for that procedure?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you
Mallory


----------



## bonzaibex (Jun 20, 2013)

That's exactly the expert advice I needed, as well as the answer I expected.  Thank you, Candice!


----------

